# Can't get bare shaft to tune !!!



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Way under spined. Get OnTarget2.


----------



## switchback7595 (Sep 10, 2010)

I checked my math on the carbon express selector chart and it looks as if the arrow is spined for my bow but I will back the limbs out a turn or two and see if that makes a difference. Should I shoot the gold tip 7595 ? I'm trying to get this bow set up and tuned its new to me


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

switchback7595 said:


> I checked my math on the carbon express selector chart and it looks as if the arrow is spined for my bow but I will back the limbs out a turn or two and see if that makes a difference. Should I shoot the gold tip 7595 ? I'm trying to get this bow set up and tuned its new to me


You're not even in the right ball park. Listen to what I said and download ontarget2. www.pinwheelsoftware.com


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

I needed a .300 spine when using 100 grain tips in my 80 pound MR7 at 27" draw. You will need a stiff arrow with a faster bow and more draw length. A .340ish arrow like you have now is just too weak.


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

Here is what OT2 has to say about your setup.


----------



## switchback7595 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info I can't download the softwear as I don't have a computer only my phone but do appreciate all the info. I will be looking at gold tip 7595/ 300 thanks for screen shot it's great insight


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

switchback7595 said:


> Thanks for the info I can't download the softwear as I don't have a computer only my phone but do appreciate all the info. I will be looking at gold tip 7595/ 300 thanks for screen shot it's great insight


No that's not the right spine... That bow is gonna need at least a .250 spine. 7595 is a .340. You obviously have some research to do or you're gonna be in way over your head. You're gonna have to test what length works best. Anything less will be under spined. You haven't listed all the specs you're using so you'll have to figure it out.


----------



## switchback7595 (Sep 10, 2010)

Specs monster 6 29"@80# vapor trail string 2 Excelerator nocks w2 monkey tails on string , d loop ,G5 meta peep. Qad ultra rest and a hha opti one pin sight. Any help before I get in too deep would be greatly appreciated


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

switchback7595 said:


> Specs monster 6 29"@80# vapor trail string 2 Excelerator nocks w2 monkey tails on string , d loop ,G5 meta peep. Qad ultra rest and a hha opti one pin sight. Any help before I get in too deep would be greatly appreciated


.250 spine


----------



## switchback7595 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok thank you I will go arrow shopping and see what I can find thanks again


----------



## jeebs08 (Aug 22, 2007)

I fell for the Maxima red thing, too. Their chart is garbage. Way underspined. I've never worked so hard to tune my bow in my life. IN the end, I bought Gold tips and voila!


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Just to be clear. Carbon Express 250 is not .250 spine which is what you need. Carbon Express doesn't make anything that stiff.


----------



## switchback7595 (Sep 10, 2010)

Their chart is very misleading and they should state their arrows aren't spined for certain bows with hard cams ect. Thanks again I'm going with gold tips 250 big game and hope to be able to bare shaft tune this bow. Good thing is that my switchback shoots the carbon express 350 red great so I will get lots of use from the 11 arrows I have left.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

switchback7595 said:


> Their chart is very misleading and they should state their arrows aren't spined for certain bows with hard cams ect. Thanks again I'm going with gold tips 250 big game and hope to be able to bare shaft tune this bow. Good thing is that my switchback shoots the carbon express 350 red great so I will get lots of use from the 11 arrows I have left.


That's why I told ya. You'll like those big game shafts. Good luck with it. Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree about that Carbon Express could do a better job. My Blue Streak 350's are weak coming out of my 60#PSE Freak at 31.500 long. I am going to have to back the weight off and shoot lighter points to correct the weak spline.


----------



## switchback7595 (Sep 10, 2010)

Got new arrows this morn and man they look sweet had to buy factory fletched w/ offset but will be fine for now mite wait to bareshaft tune till I re fletch but I got 200 ke big game as 250was not in stock mite be ok when bow is maxed out at 83#


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

Would rather be over than under with that setup. I hat CX's numbering system. I wonder how many people are shooting the wrong arrow b/c of there numbers. I have gone into shops and asked for .250 spine arrows and gotten their .400 spine marked 250's.


----------



## switchback7595 (Sep 10, 2010)

We should get our hard earned money back from them but I know that is just a dream haha no the less the new arrows big game 200 are freaking awesome. Tuning was a walk in the park and only arrow I will buy from now on. Thanks for all the help in selecting the correct spine what a difference the bear I hope to shoot this spring won't know what hit him


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

sigfla said:


> Would rather be over than under with that setup. I hat CX's numbering system. I wonder how many people are shooting the wrong arrow b/c of there numbers. I have gone into shops and asked for .250 spine arrows and gotten their .400 spine marked 250's.


I really should have been told to buy CE 450 with a .300 spine. Might try some GT Velocity XT next.


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

Ce's are great arrows you just gotta know what you are buying.


----------



## redwagon (Nov 29, 2014)

I've shot a MR-6 with 80lb limbs for close to 3 years. The best results I have had so far is with Easton's ACC Pro Hunters in a 300 spine. This year I'm trying Easton's HEXX shafts in a 330 spine cut way down to 28", 100 grain tips, and I set the draw weight at 74lbs. I have shot Carbon express, eastons, and gold tips. One thing I do recommend when shooting the 300 spined shaft is to run a 125 grain point/broadhead. The only reason I am trying the HEXX shaft this year is because it's easier to manipulate the F.O.C. without ending up with a 550-600 grain arrow. If the HEXX shafts don't work out I'm going with the Victory V-1 shafts in a 300 spine with the stainless steel inserts..

MR-6, HHA, Beestingers, QAD hdx, Winners choice strings, Easton HEXX, Carbon Express broad-heads


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

hay carbon express!!! please change you arrow numbers to actually match the spine!!!!!! i have got into shouting arguments with friends over this B.S.!!!!


----------

